# Proper way to store snowthrower?



## jdsonic (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi,

This season I purchased a Toro Sno Commander 2 stroke snowthrower. What is the proper procedure to prepare this machine for summer storage? I haven't had a chance to see what, if anything, the manual says.

Maybe I'll get to use it one last time this week and then into the shed it goes.

Thanks


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

well ill try to speak for all. some fill gas tank and add stabilizer, some drain the tank dry, some do nothing at all. its your choice. i personally this past season filled everything and added stabilizer. depending on wether or not you start it up over the summer, how soon you will use it may help determine what you do. best of luck


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

drain out the tank and run it until it is dry, hit the primer and fire it again so that all the gas is out, pull sparkplug and spray fogging oil in the cylinder for 4 seconds, crank over slowly 2-3 revolutions. now the rings wont sieze over the summer


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

drain all the gas out or drain the carb to in the bowl


----------

